# Passed CGC & TDI



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Congratulations !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! What a great feeling to have well-mannered, wonderful dogs. Good work.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats!! 2 VERY meaningful and important titles!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations!!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Ben is getting CGC tested in two weeks. I have little expectation that he'll pass, but I still want to try. We just finished intermediate obedience and he did well for most of it, but we haven't been able to work much on social skills with him - he gets very excited at seeing other people and dogs - and I have a feeling he'll be out of control for those parts of the test. But I'd like to see how he does on the rest of it. 

Do you plan to do therapy work now?


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

GinnyinPA said:


> Congratulations! Ben is getting CGC tested in two weeks. I have little expectation that he'll pass, but I still want to try. We just finished intermediate obedience and he did well for most of it, but we haven't been able to work much on social skills with him - he gets very excited at seeing other people and dogs - and I have a feeling he'll be out of control for those parts of the test. But I'd like to see how he does on the rest of it.
> 
> Do you plan to do therapy work now?


Idk if we'll end up doing therapy or not-I was just going to do the CGC, but the testers were pretty confident she could pass the TDI (we were next to last to test so they'd seen how well she behaved hanging around the ring for 2+ hours LOL) so we went ahead and did it. Of course, the first thing they told me to do when we got in the ring was sit her for exam, and she apparently forgot how to sit when she realized someone was gonna pet her! So, they let her stand. Our heeling in the ring was far less than stellar too, but she wasn't wild or anything. I bet you'll pass. The only 2 that I know didn't pass last night were a young lab who wouldn't stop barking, and a pug that was snapping at all the dogs that got near it outside the ring (they let him test for CGC and I think he passed that, but they told her he couldn't be tested for TDI since they had seen him exhibit dog aggression). Good luck with your test, like I said, you'll most likely pass!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! They are both great titles..most of us have started here, so don't think you won't go on!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Summer's Mom said:


> Congrats!! 2 VERY meaningful and important titles!


That picture reminds of Radar every morning when i slept in too late. "Time for us to go to work DAD". If I didn't get up quick enough for he would back down the hallway and bark a couple of times. If I made the mistake of trying to go back to sleep he would come in there and jump on me. His clock was very accurate. He was used to going training every morning and he was not going to be denied . He loved his work!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done... You should be very proud.


----------

